# Need help with tire chains



## nogo8188 (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi Guys,
I'm new to plowing and need help selecting some tire chains. I will only be plowing my own driveway, so I hope to purchase the chains second hand. However, most sellers only post lengths, widths, and style of chains they have. They do not post the manufacturer's part number, which I could then reference online. My vehicle is an 88 K5 Blazer with a Fisher Speedcast plow. The tires are size 33x12.50 R15. My driveway is half flat, and half on a slope. Its also already in fairly rough shape, so I'm not concerned about further damage. Any recommendations on style of chain, and what size to buy, would be very much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## camp61 (Nov 20, 2011)

Is that K5 2wheel drive? I've been plowing my own in West Mich. for about 6 years and never needed chains with 4x4. Good tires and ballast in the back should do fine! Of course I'm plowing with 3/4 ton PU.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

The load capacity of the truck does nothing to improve traction. Only its own weight does, but not nearly as much as chains do. Chains make a night/day difference in traction, and I highly recommend them for any vehicle plowing over an ICE BASE. Over pavement, probably not.


----------



## nogo8188 (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks guys. I appreciate all the advice. The K5 is 4 wheel drive, but my driveway is notorious in town, and have had several different plow guys refuse the job, or get stuck trying. Also, the way my driveway slopes, ice accumulates along the side and bottom. I definitely need chains. Should I just use rear chains? Or chains on all 4 tires? If anyone can help me determine what size chains I need for compacted snow/ice, that would be great. Again, the tire size is 33x12.50 R15. Thanks!


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I would guess the odds of finding a set of used chains to fit those tires are propably similar to winning a hundred bucks on a dollar scratcher. And for these prices not even worth looking.

Two minutes on Google.....

http://www.tirechain.com/32X12.50-15LT.htm

I would start with a set on the rear.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

Chains are best on the back. On the front, you may have clearance issues as a result of needing to steer. Since you're already running oversize tires, the chances of catching a chain on something are increased.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

With "my driveway is notorious in town, and have had several different plow guys refuse the job, or get stuck trying. Also, the way my driveway slopes, ice accumulates along the side and bottom", would it make sense for him to get smaller tires or make clearance modifications so that front chains can be used too? Wouldn't want to skid off into the ditch (or whatever makes the driveway so notorious, let's hope it's not a mountain side) or into the street for lack of braking and steering traction...


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

pick up a stock set of rims and mount some studded snow tires on them....ballast will help keep the rear end down


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

theholycow;1515945 said:


> With "my driveway is notorious in town, and have had several different plow guys refuse the job, or get stuck trying. Also, the way my driveway slopes, ice accumulates along the side and bottom", would it make sense for him to get smaller tires or make clearance modifications so that front chains can be used too? Wouldn't want to skid off into the ditch (or whatever makes the driveway so notorious, let's hope it's not a mountain side) or into the street for lack of braking and steering traction...


Tall, narrow tires are best. Something like 235/85's.
But chains on the back and some weight should do great.


----------



## nogo8188 (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks guys! awesome advice. i appreciate everyone's time and input!


----------



## Nadster (Oct 22, 2012)

If you have ice I would put chains on the front to help you to steer. I put chains on all 4 tires for my 4x4 truck with V-bar chains in the rear. Typically get a layer of Ice forming under the packed snow starting in mid-Feb once we start getting some warmer days.

NAD


----------



## Aveerainc (Jan 29, 2009)

I have a 700' driveway with a ridiculously steep section and all I've ever needed are sc cable chains and they do not rip up your driveway. My neighbor has vbar chains and I've seen him slide down his driveway many times with brake pedal to the floor.


----------



## LEVE (Dec 5, 2005)

I plow a 300' driveway with a '93 4WD Ranger. About 70' of that is a hill. I keep the chains on the Ranger all year. The Ranger only moves out of the garage when I'm plowing and don't plow without chains. The Ranger has 31X10.5X16 tires. I've been watching Craigs listings and seen several used chain sets available that would fit. Don't forget to cross that over to Metric sizes. Your tire should be about a 318X72X15 for sizing.

I've tried plowing a couple of times without chains. I ended up spinning the tires going up the hill each time. With the chains I can plow up the hill without effort.

In short, for my usage, I like using chains.


----------

